# Quartzite Arizona



## homeless (Jan 7, 2019)

Well after spending the month of December looking for those warm BLM spots in Arizona, we have decided there are none to be had. We have decided to land in Quartzite Read More:


----------



## enriquecruz8519 (Mar 31, 2019)

Okay


----------

